# Princess Bee Shrimp (Does anyone keep & breed?)



## shrimpzoo (Jan 15, 2012)

And does anyone know the status of these guys today?

I've read articles on them getting wiped and being near endangered.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

shrimpzoo said:


> And does anyone know the status of these guys today?
> 
> I've read articles on them getting wiped and being near endangered.


That's one problem of getting wild caught shrimps. Some species are not threaten like Amano but not all are that lucky. Hope someone can breed these and stop/slow down the need of over harvesting. But I guess it might be hard to beat the price of wild caught ones.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Jan 15, 2012)

Would honestly dedicate a tank just for them lol.

If someone does keep and breed these guys I would get started on designing a tank for the shrimp lol ._. Or maybe see what offspring might occur if I put them in my melting pot of bees.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Ebi-Ken in BC was breeding them, you might want to drop him a pm and see if he's still got any. Probably will be another group buy in the next month or so


----------



## shrimpzoo (Jan 15, 2012)

Who manages the group buy? You?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Nope usually Matt2ude. Don't know for sure when, but you can inquire 1st with Ebi-Ken to see if he has any, then if there is another group buy you can get them sent with that.


----------

